# Pictures of our Sweet Maltese Angels



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I am new here and would love to see pictures of your sweet maltese angels so I decided to start this thread. Here are mine when I first got them like 3 weeks ago.

_Mimi and Milo_









_Milo(on the left) and Mimi(on the right)._









_Milo is in the front and Mimi in the back._









_Milo's First Bath. He could fit in my hands! He was only 1.3lbs when I brought him home on 9/24/2011._









_Milo is soooo tiny._









_Milo chilling on my sofa seat_


















_More pictures of Milo_


















_Milo is so tiny that he can fit in a small container!_









_Milo is tinier than a coke bottle!_









_Milo is about the size my hand._









_Mimi's First Bath_









_Mimi on my sofa seat._









_Isn't Mimi a darling?_









_More pictures of Mimi_


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

OMG puppy overload oh oh someone is going to get puppy fever :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub: They are just precious melting im melting im gone :w00t:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033:Looks like you're enjoying the babies! :aktion033: Aren't maltese just the best!!!


Here's a couple of my kids.


Ava
View attachment 98001



Ava again.....:blush:
View attachment 98002



Archie and.....Ava...
View attachment 98003



Abbey and...guess who....Ava!
View attachment 98004



And all my kids, Archie, Abbey, Ava and Tinker (the yorkie)
View attachment 98005


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

romeo&juliet said:


> OMG puppy overload oh oh someone is going to get puppy fever :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub: They are just precious melting im melting im gone :w00t:


hahaha...you're funny. I have major maltese fever right now! :wub::wub::wub: Help me!!! I am a maltese puppy-aholic!!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Yes they are the bestestest!! Your babies are sooooooooooooooooo cute!!! How old are they and how much do they weigh?



The A Team said:


> :aktion033:Looks like you're enjoying the babies! :aktion033: Aren't maltese just the best!!!
> 
> 
> Here's a couple of my kids.
> ...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

SweetMalteseAngels said:


> Yes they are the bestestest!! Your babies are sooooooooooooooooo cute!!! How old are they and how much do they weigh?


 
Archie is 7 and he's a big boy at 11 lbs!!! he's actuall over weight...

Abbey is 6 and is 7 lbs

Ava is 3 and weighs 3 1/2 lbs

Tinker is (?) from a puppy mill 6,7,8??? and weighs 5 lbs


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh my gosh, you sure have your hands full with two little ones. They are absolutely adorable.:wub: How old are they and where did you get them if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Milo and Mimi are simply adorable. I love them and now, of course, have puppy fever. Are they littermates? 

What cutie pies!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

They are darling. I bet that you got your hands full. Is it easy raising two puppies at the same time?


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh my goodness they are ADORABLE!!! Your pictures are fabulous!!!
They are way too cute.........Gorgeous Gorgeous Gorgeous x x x


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

OMG ! They are so beautiful and so very tiny. They look like stuffed toys :wub:You are so lucky to have them!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

The A Team said:


> Archie is 7 and he's a big boy at 11 lbs!!! he's actuall over weight...
> 
> Abbey is 6 and is 7 lbs
> 
> ...


Awwww...good thing you rescued Tinker from a puppy mill.

Your babies are very cute. Is Ava a puppy from Archie and Abbey?

My Milo should be about similar weight as your Ava when he is fully grown. I hope he turns out as cute as yours!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Soooooooooooooooooo cute  I can't wait for Zooey to get a baby sister!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

lynda said:


> Oh my gosh, you sure have your hands full with two little ones. They are absolutely adorable.:wub: How old are they and where did you get them if you don't mind my asking?


Thanks! They are a handful but I still love having them around. I have to wake up an hour earlier since I got them to feed them and clean up after them and I am not even a morning person! I guess love motivates you to do things that you wouldn't normally do. 

I got them from:
IQPets.com - International Quality Pets, Yorkie, Maltese Puppies!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Milo and Mimi are simply adorable. I love them and now, of course, have puppy fever. Are they littermates?
> 
> What cutie pies!!!


Thanks! They are from two different litters. Mimi was born on 7/19/2011 and Milo was born on 7/21/2011.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Katkoota said:


> They are darling. I bet that you got your hands full. Is it easy raising two puppies at the same time?


It is a little bit more work but it's totally worth it for these babies. I got two so that they have a companion at home when I am at work.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

BeautyBoy said:


> Oh my goodness they are ADORABLE!!! Your pictures are fabulous!!!
> They are way too cute.........Gorgeous Gorgeous Gorgeous x x x


Thank you.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you all for commenting on my puppies. 

Can you also share pictures of your babies?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

SweetMalteseAngels said:


> Awwww...good thing you rescued Tinker from a puppy mill.
> 
> Your babies are very cute. Is Ava a puppy from Archie and Abbey?
> 
> My Milo should be about similar weight as your Ava when he is fully grown. I hope he turns out as cute as yours!


No, i do not breed my dogs,they are all spayed and neutered. Ava came from a show breeder who let her go at 6 months old because she wasn't growing enough to be shown.


----------



## JustJustyy (Oct 3, 2011)

are these recent pictures of Mimi and Milo ? they are sooooooooo adorable !! i would kiss them and hug them and kiss them and hug them .........foreverrrr ! <3


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

JustJustyy said:


> are these recent pictures of Mimi and Milo ? they are sooooooooo adorable !! i would kiss them and hug them and kiss them and hug them .........foreverrrr ! <3


The pictures are of my babies when I got them three weeks ago. I will post more pictures this week of what they look like now.


----------



## JustJustyy (Oct 3, 2011)

Awesome!! Sounds good! ;o)


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Here's a picture of Bella with my little nephew Tyler. She's like a really cute shark with those puppy bites LOL.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome to SM!~ Lots to learn about this wonderful breed. Enjoy the forum!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Summergirl73 said:


> Here's a picture of Bella with my little nephew Tyler. She's like a really cute shark with those puppy bites LOL.


haha, yea. my puppies want to bite everything right now too and those little teeth are definitely sharp. how old is your little one?


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Cosy said:


> Welcome to SM!~ Lots to learn about this wonderful breed. Enjoy the forum!


Thanks! Your baby Cosy is sooooooooooo cute! How old and how much does she weigh?


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

WOW! I clicked on the link supplied for where the puppies are from:angry::angry:.
They even have a teacup puppy for sale ($4000.00) All I will say is WOW!:w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t:.


Blanche &


----------



## ~MaltiLove (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh My Goodness!!!!! Soooooooo Adorable!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

What's APR (American Pet Registry)? Is that a puppy mill thing?


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

iheartbisou said:


> What's APR (American Pet Registry)? Is that a puppy mill thing?


I dont think APR means puppy mill. I went to the breeders' house to see the puppies and they seemed to take good care of their puppies. So far my babies seem to be very healthy and well adjusted.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

SweetMalteseAngels said:


> haha, yea. my puppies want to bite everything right now too and those little teeth are definitely sharp. how old is your little one?


 
Bella is about almost 4 months old. The picture of she & my nephew was taken a few weeks ago. They are best buddies  .


----------



## sakyurek (Sep 17, 2010)

They are so cute!love them


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi and welcome to SM 

Here's are my kids,

This is Autumn










Jasmine










and group pic of my kids from left to right (Sugar, Autumn & Jasmine) :wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

:welcome1: to SM!

Thanks for sharing those beautiful photos of your cute babies!

Milo and Mimi look very precious and tiny! 

Looking forward to the newest pictures of them!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi and :welcometosm:! Your babies are beautiful and I hope they live "healthfully" ever after. Pictured below are my Rose on the left, and Lily on the right. They are half sisters from the same breeder. Rose is 4 yrs, and Lily is 2 yrs. :wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

You babies are just too cute! Now I have puppy fever!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

muchan said:


> Hi and welcome to SM
> 
> Here's are my kids,
> 
> ...


Awww your babies are sooo cute...especially Autumn! :wub::wub::wub:


----------

